# Coach trip on C4.



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Is this week in Portugal, Monday is supposed to be Obidos.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

think they visit Tomar too


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

The TV guide says: Monday, Óbidos - Tuesday, Lisbon - Wednesday, Évora and Thursday, Vilamoura.


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Regardless of where they go let's hope they leave that loud brash embarrassing woman (you know the one) behind.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Frank Wilson said:


> Regardless of where they go let's hope they leave that loud brash embarrassing woman (you know the one) behind.


 They are the ones that usually go and the husbands are left home alone. lol


----------

